# Wood Ash As Fertilizer/Lime Substitute



## troyplan

Has anyone had any long term experience using wood ash on pastures. Recently was offered a source of ash for free. I just have to haul and spread. According to the nutrient analysis, it will take about four tons of ash to get the same benefit as a ton of ag lime, but I also get some phosphorous and potash as well as a good dose of micro nutrients. Down side is it is pretty trashy and has to be screened but I built a screen that works well. My county agent thinks I have hit a home run though the amount is limited and will take a couple of years just to make a complete initial application on my 500 acres of pasture.

So, it sounds great, but are there any downsides? I understand that in other parts of the country, ash is heavily used for ag application, but rarely here in the southeast. Any comments or info will be appreciated and probably pretty informative to other readers.


----------



## Fossil02818

I have access to wood ash from a nearby biomass fired electrical generating plant and have been using it for years on our hay fields and grazing pastures. I only spread it on the pastures at the end of grazing season in late Fall so that winter snows have time to melt and dissolve the ash into the soil before the sheep and cattle graze again in the Spring. For hay fields I apply immediately after baling. Our source for wood ash tests out as only half as effective as ag lime per ton for ph but is rich in K and really helps the alfalfa. Its very good for improving soil fertility but is not palatable so application timing is more limited than lime. Lastly, I use a Stoltzfus wet lime spreader for application and get a much more even distribution than the old manure spreader. Lastly, wood ash is much faster acting than lime so you will see results shortly after a good rain.


----------



## troyplan

Thank you, I had not thought about the palatability issue for pasture; good point. We don't have much in the way of snow to help dissolve it, but I suppose I need to wait on a couple of good rains before I let the cows graze.


----------

